# star wars lovers.......



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

check this out!:yikes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm, I just get a blank page when I click on the link?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's a home theater built like the Star Wars "Death Star". Simply the best Ive ever seen!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> It's a home theater built like the Star Wars "Death Star". Simply the best Ive ever seen!


Didn't you see mine??? .....to bad it was destroyed (Death Star) so I can't take new pictures....:bigsmile:


Nice theater :T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, and I thought my room was a lot of work!! That must of taken thousands of hours!!! 
This is one of the slickest rooms I have ever seen. This one and the bat cave are my two 
favorites.

Matt


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

mdrake said:


> Wow, and I thought my room was a lot of work!! That must of taken thousands of hours!!!
> This is one of the slickest rooms I have ever seen. This one and the bat cave are my two
> favorites.
> 
> Matt


I think is more like THOUSANDS of DOLLARS:spend::spend:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> Didn't you see mine??? .....to bad it was destroyed (Death Star) so I can't take new pictures....:bigsmile:


Good one..:bigsmile:

I've seen that theatre before..and whilst it's very impressive and obviously cost a lot..and even though I'm a Star Wars fan...it some how doesn't quite grab me..
Maybe it has too many distracting shapes for my liking..I prefer to see nothing but the screen when watching a movie..not what's in the room..


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with prof. when i watch a movie i want it to feel like a real theater very basic simple clean with warm tones and a warm feel to the room. a very dampinging feeling.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I saw a picture of a theater done up like the bridge of the Enterprise (Star Trek) and the actual screen was the front display that is used. Seating was just like the bridge and was placed around the room behind the control desks. he even had the captains chair.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah..that's another well known theatre..and again, very cleverly done..
All of these theme style theatres look very nice with the lights on, but I don't think I would enjoy watching a movie in them..

There is another theatre ( I think it was a build on AVS ) that has a huge glass show case in one of the side walls..I think it was practically the whole wall..and in this show case he has a life size Velociraptor statue, set in a prehistoric theme..
Can you imagine having that at the side of you in a darkened room...Now that would be a distraction!! :scared:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I think these are more about being a fan than building a theater. There is a whole industry wrapped around fans of particular movies. I have a nephew whose job is buying and selling props and stuff from the sets of movies. The prices people pay for this stuff is like art...hard to comprehend if you are not into it. The build on something like that has a cost that likely dwarfs the cost of the AV equipment.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's ya a Star Wars Shop

Check out that chess set... :gulp:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A Star Wars fan could go nuts in a place like that!!..I think you would need deep pockets..:bigsmile:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

salvasol said:


> Didn't you see mine??? .....to bad it was destroyed (Death Star) so I can't take new pictures....:bigsmile:
> 
> 
> Nice theater :T


You can get a ceiling tile from it for a mere $979.

http://www.propstore.com/product-De...--Millenium-Falcon-Prop-Floor-Tile.htm:yikes:


----------



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

Very cool setup, I like the Star trek one a little more just because there is seating on the enterprise already which blends with the room more. Then there is the view screen and Home theater screen as one, very cool. 

The only thing is, when I look at the Star wars setup I look at the cost of the materials and time building it and think about what audio and video upgrades could have been used. 

Although those speakers are very nice.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

there is nothing better then a rich nerd :nerd:


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW seeing it makes want to call my bank manager for a instant line of credit $150k should be ok. I now know what envy feels like.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

You would need more than 150k I think. If those mains are meridians I believe that they cost a little over 25k for the pair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

You would need more than 150k I think. If those mains are meridians I believe that they cost a little over 25k for the pair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

I've seen that theater before. It truly is awesome work. I guess when you've got the money, you get what you pay for. He defiantly got a awesome theater out of the deal!


----------



## andy123 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hmmm very nice stuff. I guess they have not put tiles instead they have painted nowdays paints come thats have illusions. But still the guy must have spend a lot of $$$$$$$ on this. But very awesome feels like a star war cinema


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just noticed that the display is not a screen its an LCD. Big bucks for one that size.


----------

